# USV Rechner



## zyclop (11. Mai 2006)

Kennt jemand einen USV rechner Damit ermittelt werden kann wie hoch die Leistung sein sollte. Oder kann das jemand selber?

2 Zyxel Switch = 2 x 69 Watt
1 SDSL Modem = könnt durchschnittswert nehmen
1 Firewall =                            " "
2 ML 350 Server =  2 x 863 Watt
1 15" TFT Monitor (Optional)


----------



## server (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Also wie das bei USV`s ist, weiss ich jetzt nicht genau. Aber ich kenne mich mit Gleichstrommotoren und Akkumulatoren aus.

Im Prinzip musst du nur die Leistung deiner Geräte zusammen zählen. Da dürftest du so auf 2,5 kW kommen. Als nächstes musst du dir überlegen, wie lange du bei Stromausfall mit der USV auskommen willst bzw. musst.

Nehmen wir mal an 4 Stunden.

Ich nehme mal an, dass es sich bei den USV`s um Blei-Säure Akkus handelt mit 12 V Spannung, die zu 48 V zusammengeschaltet werden.

Die elektrische Leistung P (also bei dir die 2,5 kW) ist somit abhängig von der Spannung U(48V) und dem Strom I. Grundsätzlich gilt

P = U * I

Damit brauchst du einen Strom von 2500 Watt / 48 V = 52 Ampere. 
Die Kapazität der Batterien muss nun mindestens das 4-fache an Amperestunden (Ah) haben, falls du 4 Stunden mit der USV unabhängig sein willst.

Bei unseren Elektrobooten sind 2 Batterien a 12 V zu 24 V zusammengeschaltet und treiben ca. 8 Stunden einen 500 Watt Motor an. Diese Batterien haben ca. 60 bis 80 kg je Stück und 230 Ah. Du würdest also schätzungsweise 4 dieser Batterien benötigen.

Besser etwas größer auslegen, da der Wechselrichter und diverse elektronische Schaltungen Verluste aufweisen.

Grüße,
Server


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Naja, eine USV ist kein Stromgenerator, sondern soll Spannungsschwankungen/spitzen ausgleichen und im Falle eines Stromausfalls die Zeit überbrücken bis der Notstromgenerator Strom liefert, bzw. die Möglichkeit bieten den/die Server "sauber" runter zu fahren.
Daher liegt die Verfügbarkeit nur im Minutenberich (je nach Auslastung).
4 Stunden dürften da wohl nur Wunschträume bleiben (zumindest im bezahlbarem Bereich  ).

Ich würde mir also überlegen was Du an die USV anschliesst.
An erster Stelle sollten natürlich die Server und ggf. Monitore stehen, damit Du genug Zeit hast die Server sauber runter zu fahren und so einem möglichen Datenverlust entgegenwirken kannst.

Die Watt-Leistung der Netzteile sagt nichts über den tatsächlichen Stromverbrauch aus, da dieser auch von der verbauten Hardware und Auslastung des Servers abhängig ist.
Am besten solltest Du also erstmal den Stromverbrauch ermitteln, dazu gibt es z.b. Messgeräte die Zwischen dem Stecker und Steckdose gesetzt werden.
Häufig kann man sich die Messgeräte auch beim örtlichem Energieversorger (im Idealfall kostenlos) ausleihen..... ansonsten gibt es ja noch Conrad und Co.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## server (14. Mai 2006)

Naja.....4 Stunden ist kein Wunschtraum. Man müsste sich das halt selbst Planen bzw. mit einem Elektriker zusammenarbeiten. 

Mit 300 Euro je Batterie wird man ungefähr auskommen. Zusätzlich benötigt man dann noch ein Ladegerät und einen Wechselrichter.

So etwas wäre nicht kompliziert zu realisieren.....wir haben ein großes Elektroboot, das fährt mit 24 Stück 230 AH Batterien. Dabei wird die Spannung von jeweils 12 Batterien mit einem Wechselrichter auf 100 Volt Drehstrom umgewandelt und damit ein 20 kW Motor angetrieben.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Mai 2006)

Es geht hier aber nicht um ein Boot, sondern "lediglich" um ein paar Rechner.
Aber es waere schon nicht unwichtig zu wissen wofuer genau die USV benoetigt wird, also ob das nun "einfach nur" daheim eingesetzt werden soll oder ob das beruflich benoetigt wird. Ausserdem waere noch interessert ob es sich um Server handelt die "immer" verfuegbar sein muessen, was ja daheim eher sehr selten der Fall ist.
Ich hatte damals ueber Bekannte fuer Lau eine ausgemusterte USV bekommen koennen und hatte die eine Zeit lang (bis die Batterien dann den Geist aufgaben) im Einsatz. Aber das war nur ein recht kleines Teil, hat nur den Server versorgt und auch nur fuer ein paar Minuten.
Man muss den Server ja nichtmal selbst runterfahren, die USV kann selbst Bescheid sagen, dass kein Strom mehr da ist und der Rechner faehrt daraufhin selbstaendig runter.

Ich denke auch, dass alles was ueber 10 oder 20 Minuten hinausgeht fuer den Heimgebrauch praktisch unerschwinglich ist. Und falls man doch so viel Geld uebrig hat ist es trotzdem unsinnig dafuer so viel Kohle rauszuschmissen.


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Mai 2006)

Mein reden..... im bezahlbaren Bereich.
Klar, wenn die Server unbedingt verfügbar sein müssen, dann sollte er sich schon eine (oder mehrere) ausreichend dimesionierte USV besorgen.
Dann kann er aber auch gleich loslaufen um sich ein Notstromagregat zu besorgen..... denn irgendwann ist auch die leistungsstärkte USV am Ende.
Schliesslich kann ein Stromausfall nicht nur Minuten.... Stunden..... sondern auch mehrere Tage andauern.
Stichworte: Winter, Hochspannungsmasten, e-on.
Ist zwar ein etwas unpassendes Beispiel, weil in dem Fall der Stromausfall grossräummig war.
Aber ich will damit sagen dass man sich nicht allein auf eine USV verlassen sollte.

Eine USV ist halt nicht dazu da um die Server dauerhaft "am Leben" zu halten.

Für den "Hausgebrauch" sind die USV's die man bei Atelco und Co bekommt, vollkommen ausreichend.


----------

